

Sessions from Google I/O 2009 - geuis
http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions.html#

======
davepeck
On the AppEngine track, both of Brett's talks ("Building Scalable Complex
Apps" and "Offline Processing") are worth watching [when the videos are
posted.]

I attended the V8 internals talk out of curiosity; it was quite good, too.

And for no apparent reason, I just watched the Android real-time games talk.
He has lots of insightful things to say about both the industry and the use of
Java for games.

------
beastman82
I don't understand why the video quality of these isn't higher. Who records in
SD nowadays?

~~~
kqr2
Some videos may have higher quality. Look for the HQ button on the video
player.

